

Ask HN: Coderbits Vs. Github Vs. Coderwall - QuantumGuy

Recently I started using coderbits which is simply a online resume(this is a over simplification mind you but still you get the idea). In the same way that github &#38; coderwall is a resume. If you were an employer or anybody looking for talent which would you prefer a strong github account or a strong coderbits account or a strong coderwall? About coder bits https://coderbits.com/about. I have tried coderwall and I really didn't like it, it wasn't about your skills it was about you selling yourself to the highest bidder.
======
elssar
I don't think this is an either or thing here. Coderbits is different from
github. Coderbits is about validating claims of proficiency by pulling data
from various online sources, and github is one of those sources.

I would say Coderbits in in competition with
[Coderwall](<https://coderwall.com>), and from first impressions, yeah I'd
prefer bits over wall. And also in competition with Stack Overflow careers.

~~~
fxnal
This is the goal we had in mind when designing coderbits, we realized there
are a lot of employers who are/should be looking at real metrics for employee
quality like source code quality, knowledge, etc - the simplified idea is that
your work should speak for itself. So your stack overflow score and your
github repos are just a part of who you are as a developer, and although two
fantastic sources of information, not a complete profile or portfolio. Our
direct competition is the traditional resume.

~~~
elssar
Heh, I was actually thinking about how Coderbits would be an excellent
replacement for the traditional resume.

It looks really good, nice job. Just need to add a "Make a PDF" option for
those pesky companies where hiring is done by MBA/HR @#%#### and it'll be
complete.

~~~
fxnal
Ooh like a "destroy the system from within the system" feature. I like it.
Into the trello ideas board!

Thanks for the feedback, nice to hear.

